# TEGUTALK CAPS NOT AVAILABLE UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE



## DaveDragon (Jun 13, 2008)

Caps were shipped 8/14/08. Check back next year for another Pre-Order.

$15 plus $5 for shipping. Shipping to Canada will be $12 extra. Free shipping if ordered with a t-shirt. Payment in US Dollars.











This is the actual cap.

Due to a generous order from a member we have met the minimum order. The deadline to pre-order is now Sunday July 20th. They will ship in approx. 2 weeks afterward.

UPDATE!! The first 50 t-shirt/cap orders will receive a free TeguTalk magnet!!





For all orders please specify the quantity and *your full shipping address.*

Payments that are accepted are through paypal and can be sent to <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]rldnet.att.net</a><!-- e --> 
Again please include all info listed above!


here is an example:

Cap qty: 1

John Smith
123 Main Street
Anywhere, NY 12345
Total paid is 20 dollars

include this info in your paypal payment e-mail


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 14, 2008)

They look awesome, I think I might need to order some.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 19, 2008)

awesome! im going to have to get one of these too!

how should i fill out the order form if i want a large shirt and a cap? would it look like this?

Small: 0
medium: 0
Large: 1
X-Large: 0

cap qty: 1


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> awesome! im going to have to get one of these too!
> 
> how should i fill out the order form if i want a large shirt and a cap? would it look like this?
> 
> ...


Yes. Don't forget to include your full mailing address. Referencing your TeguTalk name would be a good idea too.

Just send it through PayPal and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 19, 2008)

ok. ill have my mom send the order soon. these are done like the last batch right? not iron on decals.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> ok. ill have my mom send the order soon. these are done like the last batch right? not iron on decals.


No big rush, 3 weeks to go. I just want everyone to be aware we will be placing the order July 14th and they will be shipped about 2 weeks afterward.

Yes, the same place is doing them (silk screen). We've worn ours many times and they look as good as new. The caps will be embroidered, not iron on.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Only 18 days to go!! Get your orders in soon! We have to make a minimum order to get these special prices!

Don't for get to order your very own TeguTalk t-shirt too!
http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1716


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 7, 2008)

The time is getting near, do not miss out on getting one or five of these awesome caps. I am getting some from Dave if I can find time to place the order. Also don't forget the TeguTalk shirts as well.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 9, 2008)

Lets keep the orders coming! We have to make a minimum order to get the special price.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 9, 2008)

UPDATE!! The first 50 t-shirt/cap orders will receive a free TeguTalk magnet!!






Get those orders in soon! Time is running out.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 9, 2008)

hey Dave was my order in the first 50? i never got my magnet from before when i got to the post count that i was supposed to get a magnet at. i was hoping there were some left and i was gona ask if i could have one with my order.

lot2


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 10, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> hey Dave was my order in the first 50? i never got my magnet from before when i got to the post count that i was supposed to get a magnet at. i was hoping there were some left and i was gona ask if i could have one with my order.
> 
> lot2


I haven't gotten them yet from RehabRalphy, but he has promised me 50. 

We're no where near 50 orders.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 10, 2008)

oh yay! so i get a magnet? :woot 

how many orders do we need for the special price?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 10, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> oh yay! so i get a magnet? :woot
> 
> how many orders do we need for the special price?


Yes you do!!

50 t-shirts & 12 caps. Still a long way to go with the date approaching fast! We may have to extend the deadline.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 10, 2008)

if they are fitted id get one


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 10, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> if they are fitted id get one


Yes. I haven't completely finalized the details but these won't be junk. Embroidered not a transfer.

Artists conception.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 10, 2008)

so are they adjustable caps or fitted? if they are fitted that would be cool but i will wear it either way.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 10, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> so are they adjustable caps or fitted? if they are fitted that would be cool but i will wear it either way.


OOPS. If they were fitted they'd have to be ordered by head size. So they'll be adjustable. I'll make sure they're structured (stiff) not the cheap floppy caps.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 10, 2008)

oooh yeah. i didnt think about the whole head size thing lol. if you get to see the hats that are available try to pick out comfortable ones


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately they're picked out of a catalog. It's not worth it for anyone to stock hundreds of caps when they're in a warehouse somewhere only a day away.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 10, 2008)

oooh. so you will just see a picture of it? get ones that look comfortable ?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't found many that weren't. We'll have to trust the vendor, he probably knows more about them then we'll ever will.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 10, 2008)

ok cool. so when do you think we can be expecting to get our orders? i know we still need alot more orders so... how long after you send in the orders will we be getting them?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 10, 2008)

They will be ready about 2 weeks after the order is placed. We're planning on driving up and picking the stuff up and visiting a nearby zoo. I was hoping the last weekend of July.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 10, 2008)

ok cool.

everyone order some shirts and hats! you all know that ya want them! Bobby you know that you need 7 shirts, one for every day of the week


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> everyone order some shirts and hats! you all know that ya want them! Bobby you know that you need 7 shirts, one for every day of the week


EVERYONE needs 7!!!! :mrgreen: 

Remember, there will be some money refunded (shipping) for ordering multiple t-shirts.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 11, 2008)

lol yeah your right! everyone needs 7 of these shirts!! Dave ya wana buy me 6 more? lol i dont have enough money.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Get a few as Christmas presents --- to yourself!


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 11, 2008)

How much for the T-shirt and cap together?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

If you buy a t-shirt there's no shipping on the cap. So $15 (t-shirt up to XL) + $15 (cap) = $30.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

We'll be at the White Plains show tomorrow (7/13). If anyone wants to pre-order a t-shirt or cap I could take the money and info, instead of dealing with Paypal. I'll be meeting with reptilezz and taking her order.

Get those orders in now. Otherwise we'll have to extend the deadline to meet the minimum order.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 12, 2008)

hmm. where is white plains? im trying to find shows close to me to go to. i want to go to one really badly.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry! White Plains, NY.

Here's a list of shows. http://www.herper.com/forum/events.html

You're not going to believe it, but you missed it today!!! http://www.mdreptilefarm.com/shows/md/allmd.asp Only 58 miles. The next one is August 9th.

There's one in Hamburg PA just about every month (143 miles for you), and one in White Plains every other month (except for the winter) (236 miles).http://www.mdreptilefarm.com/shows/md/allmd.asp


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 12, 2008)

ugg i forgot about the Havre de Grace show!! thats only about 45 min from me! crud now i have to wait another month. my parents wont drive me very far to get to a reptile show.

i actually have a 18" cube exo terra that i got on sale at petsmart for 18$! its normally 50$ i need to figure out somethin to put in it


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 14, 2008)

We are up to 6 caps ordered. We need a minimum of 12 to get them at this price.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

The pre-order deadline is now Sunday July 20th.

Get your order in now!! Otherwise you may have to wait a year for the next order.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

This is the actual cap.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 17, 2008)

nice! i like it  what kind of adjustable strap thing does it have in the back?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> nice! i like it  what kind of adjustable strap thing does it have in the back?


Velcro. None of the ones in the catalog have the old plastic snap adjustment. Most have no adjustment.

The red embroidered logo will look great with the red accents.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 17, 2008)

oh good. i hate the plastic snap adjustments.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

Get your order in soon!!!! Only 3 days to go!!


----------

